# little brothers snorkel



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

heres some pics of a snorkel i just did for my little brothers bike. its a 2005 rancher 350 4x4. i think it came out nice and just wanted to share.







































not really sure why that last pic is so big??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks pretty good to me


----------

